# Windsor vs Toronto ?



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi again guys 

I'm going to Canada by December and I was confused about where to settle down there for the first couple of months at least. I want to choose between Toronto and Windsor, because i got a friend in each in them but I was actually wondering abt the costs of living. I hear that the rental and costs of living in Toronto is much higher than Windsor. Is that true ?? and is the difference really that huge ?? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the difference is huge.
But what kind of job are you looking for? I think that has to be the one that's gonna decide where to live. Except if you don't need a job.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smart_1985 said:


> Hi again guys
> 
> I'm going to Canada by December and I was confused about where to settle down there for the first couple of months at least. I want to choose between Toronto and Windsor, because i got a friend in each in them but I was actually wondering abt the costs of living. I hear that the rental and costs of living in Toronto is much higher than Windsor. Is that true ?? and is the difference really that huge ??
> 
> Thanks a lot


Windsor is a small city compared to Toronto and I suspect it will be cheaper to rent accommodation there. It is also just across the river from Detroit which easily opens up the option of less expensive shopping in the USA. 
As EVHB says your location will be much dictated by where you have/find work and in that regard I believe Toronto will have greater opportunities.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your replies. I'll be looking for a Dental Assistant job. So, as u said, I'll find more opportunities in Toronto ??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smart_1985 said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies. I'll be looking for a Dental Assistant job. So, as u said, I'll find more opportunities in Toronto ??


What type of visa do you have?


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

When I set foot there for the 1st time in December for my 1st exam, I'll be on TRV. But I'm intending to work hard on finding a job and apply for the LMO to get a work permit (fingers crossed) !!


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^to be quite honest that is a very long shot...


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

4drsupra said:


> ^^^to be quite honest that is a very long shot...


I know  I'll be trying anyway..


----------



## surreal (Oct 9, 2011)

*It comes down to you*

Everybody talks about living expenses like they're written in stone. How much money you need and spend really all comes down to you. What kind of lifestyle do you need. I can live quite comfortably with a low income in Toronto or Vancouver. You may also want to consider Vancouver. It's a beautiful place to live and is very well accustomed to foreign tourists. Windsor is what we call the boonies. Never lived there but I imagine riding horseback to get to work (Joke). If you're new to the country, transportation is key. Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver offer good public transportation systems which means you can live in a cheap neighbourhood and travel to work easily. And since those are the three biggest cities in Canada, your opportunities for employment will be much better.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

surreal said:


> Everybody talks about living expenses like they're written in stone. How much money you need and spend really all comes down to you. What kind of lifestyle do you need. I can live quite comfortably with a low income in Toronto or Vancouver. You may also want to consider Vancouver. It's a beautiful place to live and is very well accustomed to foreign tourists. Windsor is what we call the boonies. Never lived there but I imagine riding horseback to get to work (Joke). If you're new to the country, transportation is key. Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver offer good public transportation systems which means you can live in a cheap neighbourhood and travel to work easily. And since those are the three biggest cities in Canada, your opportunities for employment will be much better.


Thanks a lot.....this makes a lot of sense....I already applied to sit the exam in Toronto


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

surreal said:


> Everybody talks about living expenses like they're written in stone. How much money you need and spend really all comes down to you. What kind of lifestyle do you need. I can live quite comfortably with a low income in Toronto or Vancouver. You may also want to consider Vancouver. It's a beautiful place to live and is very well accustomed to foreign tourists. Windsor is what we call the boonies. Never lived there but I imagine riding horseback to get to work (Joke). If you're new to the country, transportation is key. Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver offer good public transportation systems which means you can live in a cheap neighbourhood and travel to work easily. And since those are the three biggest cities in Canada, your opportunities for employment will be much better.


Windsor is hardly "boonies"... It's a city with a population of over a quarter of a million people. With an 18 minute drive to downtown Detroit, which has a population of three quarters of a million, it's fundamentally a cross border city suburb, which in conjunction with Detroit has a population of million+. As an ecosystem (Windsor/Detroit) it would be the forth largest urban area in Canada (after the big three).


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Windsor is hardly "boonies"... It's a city with a population of over a quarter of a million people. With an 18 minute drive to downtown Detroit, which has a population of three quarters of a million, it's fundamentally a cross border city suburb, which in conjunction with Detroit has a population of million+. As an ecosystem (Windsor/Detroit) it would be the forth largest urban area in Canada (after the big three).


Thanks for the info  appreciate it


----------



## Citizenofacity (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi There,

We live in downtown Toronto, and have family members who lived in Windsor for their post-secondary education.

Windsor will have lower housing prices in general. Toronto's will generally be higher, but as has been said, the sheer size of the city means that you'll find a neighbourhood where prices should be reachable for you. The rental market in toronto is currently a little bit competitive, but that just means a little bit of patience and some time.

With all respect to Windsor- the city has a reputation for being a little run-down and not the best place to live in the province of Ontario. There are some lovely views of detroit along the river and some green space, and you're in a green and rural section of the province once you're outside of Windsor itself, but as it is on the very 'tip' of Southern Ontario, you may find yourself feeling a little disconnected from the rest of what the province has to offer.
Additionally, my family at school in Windsor began driving home to Toronto on weekends because the job market in Windsor was not very robust.

Toronto is a great city, but can be overwhelming (although my colleague from Cairo says he found it comparatively quiet compared to his home city). As others have said the transit situation in Toronto is going to be better than in Windsor. Also, in Toronto you'll have more opportunity to meet people from your home country, find the little shops that carry those spices or treats that you miss from home and etc...

I think, beyond the immigration and job-hunting side of things, it'll boil down to what you're looking for in your new city:
Windsor- smaller, close to the States, slower-paced, "real" Canadian smalltown experience
Toronto- busier, faster-paced, multicultural experience of Canada as a (the) true World City.

Personally, we'd recommend Toronto over Windsor anytime.

hope this helps a bit.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Citizenofacity said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We live in downtown Toronto, and have family members who lived in Windsor for their post-secondary education.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. That really helps. You r right, I'm definitely going to Toronto


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I like Toronto! 
It's a world city, but it's manageble and not overwhelming (although I used to live in a rural area). It's more expensive than Windsor, but I think it's worth the monney.


----------



## Citizenofacity (Oct 3, 2011)

Just be sure when you do go about looking for housing in Toronto that you do some research on the neighbourhoods of the city. Toronto, more than many cities, is all about the neighbourhood you're in, and one is very different from another.
regards.


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

Citizenofacity said:


> Just be sure when you do go about looking for housing in Toronto that you do some research on the neighbourhoods of the city. Toronto, more than many cities, is all about the neighbourhood you're in, and one is very different from another.
> regards.


Thanks again  I'll make sure I put this into consideration


----------



## smart_1985 (Jul 20, 2011)

EVHB said:


> I like Toronto!
> It's a world city, but it's manageble and not overwhelming (although I used to live in a rural area). It's more expensive than Windsor, but I think it's worth the monney.


I guess ur right


----------

